# Confession..................



## Leslie (Sep 23, 2002)

I am a CAREFREE SUGAR FREE GUM junkie!!!!!!!!!!


I cannot stop. I have given up PB and coffee no prob. Even limited my thermos to pre cardio. BUTT (pun intended ) I cannot STOP this GUM affair. I vowed no more gum after yesterday- I just shamefully shoved twp piecse in my mouth


----------



## animal56 (Sep 23, 2002)

OH MY! How could you?! This is a sure sign of overtraining and lack of discipline!

Of course, if you'd like, you could come over to my house and "discuss" the importance of discipline and rest.  

j/k


----------



## Yanick (Sep 23, 2002)

You seem like a very devoted person, so i say, chew the gum and enjoy it.  IF, not when, IF it hinders your progress, that will be the motivation you need to drop it.

My personal beliefs are, that some of us take this WAY to seriously.  Aside from those who actually compete (and even they need to have lives, because i doubt anyone here is willing to take roids and all that other shit to turn pro) we are here because we like the lifestyle and mostly we want to look good naked.  I don't see the point in getting an ulcer over little things like chewing gum.  I have fat-kid syndrome, so i'm in this for the long run, but i don't plan on killing myself over little insignificant things.  Chew your gum proudly, you'll burn more cals


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 23, 2002)

Leslie....IT IS HINDERING YOUR PROGRESS NOW!

Do you not remember what I told you??????


----------



## Arnold (Sep 23, 2002)

how is chewing sugar free gum hindering her progress?

that just seems kind of trivial.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 23, 2002)

Even sugar free products produce a mild insulin spike dont they?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 23, 2002)

Mudge is getting warm....


I KNOW W8! But I cannot stop


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 23, 2002)

Think of your ass on stage in front of a whole theatre full of people. Is it worth gum???


----------



## Arnold (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Think of your ass on stage in front of a whole theatre full of people. Is it worth gum???



Please explain how sugar free gum is a factor?


----------



## Yanick (Sep 23, 2002)

w8,

are you talking about the cephalic insulin response or the sugar alchohols?


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Mudge is getting warm....
> 
> 
> I KNOW W8! But I cannot stop



Yes! You can!  Throw out all your gum and DON'T buy more!

You (we) have not worked _this_ hard to throw it away on GUM!!! 

Leslie....what was your last progress report like? ...need a serious tweak?

To everyone else....we have discussed this...where have ya'll been?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 23, 2002)

I remember a post a few months ago, but dont remember much of the contents...


----------



## Arnold (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> To everyone else....we have discussed this...where have ya'll been?



lost?

post the url!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 23, 2002)

Chewing Gum - makes people smarter
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8620&highlight=gum

http://www.diabetes-normalsugars.com/readit/chapter10.shtml

Sugars
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4555&highlight=gum


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 23, 2002)

Chewing Gum 

Caffeine Redux 

Just more reading 


...and before ya'll start coming on to me saying "it won't make that much of a difference"...not naming names or anything (TCD)....Leslie is competing, she has been cutting for a long time and has still several weeks to go...AND her progressed has slowed.

....and, I have first-hand experience w/ gum, thermos/caffeine, and stress screwing w/ my metabolism...Leslie...do any of these apply to you?


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 23, 2002)

Thank you Mudge, lol


----------



## Leslie (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Yes! You can!  Throw out all your gum and DON'T buy more!
> ...




Sheesh W8, that was harsh  LOL
You are right. I just needed to "hear it" I guess.
My remaining 4 sticks are going in the garbage......ok all 7 are going in the garbage.....and the 3 packs at home


Man, my mouth tastes yucky


----------



## Leslie (Sep 23, 2002)

BTW, sorry I stirred up this whole controversy again

 Shoulda done a PM.....


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL...I'm sorry...but I know you're a tough chickie and can handle it  



> BTW, sorry I stirred up this whole controversy again
> 
> Shoulda done a PM.....



Not at all....I think everyone could use a reminder


----------



## Rob_NC (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> You seem like a very devoted person, so i say, chew the gum and enjoy it.  IF, not when, IF it hinders your progress, that will be the motivation you need to drop it.
> 
> My personal beliefs are, that some of us take this WAY to seriously.  Aside from those who actually compete (and even they need to have lives, because i doubt anyone here is willing to take roids and all that other shit to turn pro) we are here because we like the lifestyle and mostly we want to look good naked.  I don't see the point in getting an ulcer over little things like chewing gum.  I have fat-kid syndrome, so i'm in this for the long run, but i don't plan on killing myself over little insignificant things.  Chew your gum proudly, you'll burn more cals




Yan, I like the way you think.


----------



## Robboe (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> she has been cutting for a long time and has still several weeks to go...AND her progressed has slowed.




I reckon the first part of this quote explains more why her progress has slowed than chewing gum.

But i care not.

Well, not exactly. I want her to do well, but i don't care how you make her go about things.

yeah, that's better.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> 
> 
> 
> Yan, I like the way you think.



Thanx Rob.


w8,

i was in no way trying to undermine anything you said.  I completely understant the dangers of the CIR, and sugar alcohols to a *competitive* bodybuilder's diet, especially in the last few weeks of dieting prior to competition.

Everyone else,

note i bolded 'competitive' so don't start calling me hypocritical, because i still stand by my earlier statement of not going ape sh*t over little details.  However, anyone that knows anything about pre-contest dieting has to know about the absolute discipline that the last few weeks require.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 23, 2002)

I think the above is an agreeable stmnt- my show is like 4 weeks away- so I guess I need to steer clear of sweeteners ect- Once the show is done, I will be back on the gum kick for sure


----------



## EarWax (Sep 23, 2002)

LOL, gum?  I thought gum actually helped you burn calories?  Right?  By the way, I'm a Dentine Ice gum junkie.


----------



## lina (Sep 23, 2002)

Wow imagine what a lil 'innocent' Artificial Sweetners in gum can do and how critical than can be near contest time...

But what about toothpaste? Did you know some if not most brands have  AS in them?  So what's a competitive bb to do?  

Have a nice buff body with a stinky breath?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 23, 2002)

you really should not eat toothpaste though!


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 23, 2002)

Ya'll don't know how disgusting BB can be in the final week, LOL...I've gone w/o toothpaste in the final days before a show 

EW....there's more to think about than calories!

Yanick....Thanks....and I totally agree....in most instances...gum and artificial sweetners are not something to stress over.


----------



## tomas (Sep 23, 2002)

*Well ther is another*

for of fresh breath W/O ASS in it tey baking soda ,also natural spearmint ,Ok step away form the candy counter and drop the gum lady      ,or I`ll have to shoot


----------



## Mudge (Sep 23, 2002)

Yep, go for baking soda. Toothpaste is actually bad for you to eat (flouride off the top of my head,  maybe aluminum or something too).


----------



## Preacher (Sep 24, 2002)

It's like Duke Nukem said, leslie:
*"It's time to kick ass and chew bubble gum, and I'm all out of gum !!"*

Great, now I want some gum ... and someone dropped a pack of M&M's on my desk .. B*ST*RDS!


----------



## lina (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ya'll don't know how disgusting BB can be in the final week, LOL...I've gone w/o toothpaste in the final days before a show
> 
> EW....there's more to think about than calories!
> ...



What about chewing on some mint leaves, take a swig of flax oil and then gargle, swallow!    I dunno about baking soda though doesn't that have lots of sodium that is a no-no in the last final days?


BTW, who on earth eats their toothpaste? yuk, yuk


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 24, 2002)

Yes, it does!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Yep, go for baking soda. Toothpaste is actually bad for you to eat (flouride off the top of my head,  maybe aluminum or something too).



Use to be Stannous Chloride  SnCl2 (Tin) 

DP


----------

